# Frage zu heutigen Mainboards und den internen Anschlüssen



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

*Frage zu heutigen Mainboards und den internen Anschlüssen*

In den nächsten 2-3 Monaten steht ein neues Komplettsystem auf dem Plan. Oder sagen wir mal: FAST komplett Neues.
Vom Gehäuse, Netzteil, Graka bis zum besagten Mainboard soll alles möglichst aktuell sein, nur nicht unbedingt Festplatten, denn ich möchte meine alten HDDs weiterhin verwenden. Eine SATA-Platte wird da kaum Schwierigkeiten machen, allerdings ist die zweite noch eine aus der guten alten IDE-Ära.

Nun weiss ich allerdings nicht ob aktuelle Boards (wenn dann möchte ich Ausschau nach einer mit i5- oder i7-Unterstützung halten) überhaupt noch Anschlüsse für IDE-Platten besitzen. Kann mir jemand hierzu was sagen ?

Denn falls es diesen Anschluss-Standard nicht mehr gibt, dann werde ich zumindest die IDE-Platte in die Rente schicken müssen.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Mein letztes Board hatte immer noch 1 IDE Slot. Musst Du beim Kauf drauf achten daß es die noch gibt. Je nach Modell anders. Ansonsten 10 Euro investieren: CSL - PCI Controller Karte | 2x SATA | 1x IDE | 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Mein letztes Board hatte immer noch 1 IDE Slot. Musst Du beim Kauf drauf achten daß es die noch gibt. Je nach Modell anders. Ansonsten 10 Euro investieren: CSL - PCI Controller Karte | 2x SATA | 1x IDE | 1x: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 Anno Domini ?! Dein Board ?


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Anno Domini ?! Dein Board ?


 
1 Jahr alt ca.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

Dacki war schneller. Ja, man findet häufig auf aktuellen Boards noch zumindest einen "Legacy"IDE Controller.

Aber selbst wenn der fehlen sollte, kannst Du jederzeit für kleines Geld eine entsprechende Controllerkarte nachrüsten.

Aber warum willst Du unbedingt noch eine lahme IDE-Platte weiterbetreiben? Lohnt doch eigentlich nicht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

nja, wobei ich hatte auch so eine IDE-Controllerkarte, nur hat sich die mit dem UEFI vom Mainboard gebissen -.-
Ansonsten hatten die MBs die ich mir angeschaut hatte, keinen IDE-Port mehr, wobei es aber auch als andere Alternative zum Controller noch die Möglichkeit eines IDE->SATA-Adapters



Spassbremse schrieb:


> Aber warum willst Du unbedingt noch eine lahme IDE-Platte weiterbetreiben? Lohnt doch eigentlich nicht.



och, als Speicher für Filme, Bilder, Musik, etc. alles wo es nicht wirklich auf Tempo ankommt


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Mein Board, was ich im Oktober 2011 gekauft hab, hat keine IDE Ports mehr. Aus dem Grund musste ich mir auch ein neues DVD Laufwerk, in dem Fall Brenner, mit SATA Anschluss kaufen.

Folgendes Board hab ich gekauft: 
ASUS P8P67 DELUXE B3 - P67 / DDR3

Ich mein, ehrlich ... was kostet ein neues billig DVD Lfw.? 20 EUR


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mein, ehrlich ... was kostet ein neues billig DVD Lfw.? 20 EUR


 
2 x so viel wie ne IDE Karte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Dacki war schneller. Ja, man findet häufig auf aktuellen Boards noch zumindest einen "Legacy"IDE Controller.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn der fehlen sollte, kannst Du jederzeit für kleines Geld eine entsprechende Controllerkarte nachrüsten.
> 
> Aber warum willst Du unbedingt noch eine lahme IDE-Platte weiterbetreiben? Lohnt doch eigentlich nicht.


 Ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen der SATA und der IDE. Und ich schmeisse ungern eine Platte weg bzw. verkaufe die, wenn sie noch vollkommen i.O. ist.
Und eine mickrige 128/256 GB-SSD für viel zu teures Geld pro GB... DAS würde ICH nicht als lohnenswert betrachten.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Hier noch: Aktuelles Board mit mind. 1 IDE Anschluss? - ComputerBase Forum


Was Bremse gesagt hat stimmt so auch nicht ganz. SATA ist mMn in der Theorie schneller, in der Praxis merkt man bei Festplatten den Unterschied aber kaum.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was Bremse gesagt hat stimmt so auch nicht ganz. SATA ist mMn in der Theorie schneller, in der Praxis merkt man bei Festplatten den Unterschied aber kaum.


 Was ich im Vorpost bestätigen kann, und zwar in der Praxis.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt merke ich keinen nennenswerten Unterschied zwischen der SATA und der IDE. Und ich schmeisse ungern eine Platte weg bzw. verkaufe die, wenn sie noch vollkommen i.O. ist.
> Und eine mickrige 128/256 GB-SSD für viel zu teures Geld pro GB... DAS würde ICH nicht als lohnenswert betrachten.



Naja, wenn Du Dir ein komplett neues System gönnst, dann empfehle ich Dir schon eine SSD als Systemplatte. Der Geschwindigkeitsboost ist wirklich beeindruckend.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Und eine mickrige 128/256 GB-SSD für viel zu teures Geld pro GB... DAS würde ICH nicht als lohnenswert betrachten.


 So ein Quark ... 

Ich möchte meine 128GB SSD niemals mehr wieder hergeben ... man gewöhnt sich unglaublich schnell an diese Geschwindigkeit. Übrigens kostet eine gute 128GB SSD keine 100 EUR mehr, und die Größe reicht auch vollkommen. Ich hab noch ca. 40GB frei.

Ich hab erst gestern eine Intel SSD für meinen Arbeitsplatz-PC bestellt, weil DATEV so unglaublich lahmarschig ist & mein PC losgelöst vom SQL Server als Einzelplatzrechner arbeitet, d.h. die SQL Datenbank läuft auch auf meinem PC.

SSD = beste Weiterentwicklung von bestehender Hardware!


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SSD = beste Weiterentwicklung von bestehender Hardware!



Sehe ich ähnlich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So ein Quark ...
> 
> Ich möchte meine 128GB SSD niemals mehr wieder hergeben ... man gewöhnt sich unglaublich schnell an diese Geschwindigkeit. Übrigens kostet eine gute 128GB SSD keine 100 EUR mehr, und die Größe reicht auch vollkommen. Ich hab noch ca. 40GB frei.
> 
> ...


Schön und gut, aber was bringt mir das am Ende, abgesehen vom Boot-Turbo ? Nix. Außer Spiele und übliche Office- oder Freeware-Software nutze ich nichts, und sowas setzt ja nun wirklich keine SDD voraus.
Die niedrige Kapazität schreckt mich eher ab. Für das Geld jedenfalls.
Und zuviel Speicher kann man nie haben, eher zu wenig. ^^


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Da gebe ich den Herrschaften absolut Recht. SSD'S sind eine der besten Weiterentwicklungen der letzten 15 Jahre was die Windows Performance angeht. Alels geht schneller. Alles lädt schneller, die Arbeit mir Windows ist angenehmer, man bekommt weneiger graue Haare, die Progtramme starten wirklich wenn man sie anklickt 

Aber IDE oder SATA -> Schnurzegal wenn es Dir egal ist ob Du in der Theorie gewinnst


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Windows fühlt sich absolut flüssig an, keine Lade"denkpausen" mehr etc. ... ich hatte bereits vorher mal 10k rpm Festplatten im Rechner, Barracuda, und das ist immer noch kein Vergleich, wie sich ein Windows 7 PC mit einer SSD einfühlt.

Ich nutz FiFo als Browser und hab im Schnitt ca. 20-30 Tabs offen, synchronisiert werden Tabs zwischen PC privat und PC arbeit. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob ich FiFo mit SSD nutze oder mit einer 7.2k rpm Festplatte auf Arbeit.

Das ist jetzt nur mal *ein* Beispiel.

Spiele hab ich auf schnellen Samsung Spinpoint Festplatten, allerdings ist mir zu Hause Lightroom und andere Entwicklungsumgebungen wichtiger & wenn ich sehe, wieviel Sekunden beim Start von Adobe Produkten vergeht ... pew!

Ich hasse es einfach untätig am PC sitzen zu müssen weil der PC nicht schnell genug ist ... seit ich die SSD hab, hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da gebe ich den Herrschaften absolut Recht. SSD'S sind eine der besten Weiterentwicklungen der letzten 15 Jahre was die Windows Performance angeht. Alels geht schneller. Alles lädt schneller, die Arbeit mir Windows ist angenehmer, man bekommt weneiger graue Haare, die Progtramme starten wirklich wenn man sie anklickt
> 
> Aber IDE oder SATA -> Schnurzegal wenn es Dir egal ist ob Du in der Theorie gewinnst


 Ich sage ja nicht dass ich mir *niemals* eine SDD anschaffen würde, aber aktuell sehe ich keinen zwingenden Anlass.
Wenn größere Platten zu vernünftigeren Preisen gehandelt werden, werde ich bestimmt auch umsteifen. Nur eben jetzt noch nicht.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

also wenn ich mir die Ladezeiten von NfS HP3 anschaue, ich glaube da könnte ne SSD schon was bringen, naja, so beim Rest
Ich würde mal sagen, es fehlt irgendwo so´n persönlicher Vergleichswert und im Moment wollte ich mir auch nicht wirklich eine anschaffen, weil ich mehr Geschwindigkeit irgendwo noch mehr als Gimmik als wie etwas essentielles ansehe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Windows fühlt sich absolut flüssig an, keine Lade"denkpausen" mehr etc. ... ich hatte bereits vorher mal 10k rpm Festplatten im Rechner, Barracuda, und das ist immer noch kein Vergleich, wie sich ein Windows 7 PC mit einer SSD einfühlt.
> 
> Ich nutz FiFo als Browser und hab im Schnitt ca. 20-30 Tabs offen, synchronisiert werden Tabs zwischen PC privat und PC arbeit. Das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht ob ich FiFo mit SSD nutze oder mit einer 7.2k rpm Festplatte auf Arbeit.
> 
> ...


 Für den, der es sehr "eilig" hat, ist es natürlich ein Segen.
Aber für mich spielt es keine Rolle, ob Windows nun in 20 Sekunden oder in 40 Sekunden startbereit ist.
Eher würde ich mich fragen:"Toll. 20 Sekunden Zeit gespart, dafür 100 Euronen ausgegeben. Seeeeeeehr lohnenswert. Hmmm ?!"


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht dass ich mir *niemals* eine SDD anschaffen würde, aber aktuell sehe ich keinen zwingenden Anlass.
> Wenn größere Platten zu vernünftigeren Preisen gehandelt werden, werde ich bestimmt auch umsteifen. Nur eben jetzt noch nicht.


 Du Casual du ... 

Wobei dir ja immer noch diese "Hybrid" als Alternative offen steht. Dort beschleunigt eine kleine, und damit günstige, SSD die Lese- & Schreibzugriffe. Die SSD fungiert quasi als Cache, dein System fühlt sich fast wie mit einer SSD an, die Daten werden aber im Hintergrund auf die "lahme" Festplatte gespeichert ... d.h. die Schreibgeschwindigkeit ist sofort ziemlich gut.

Bei der Lesegeschwindigkeit braucht dein System etwas "Zeit zum Lernen". D.h. das OS + SSD schauen, welche Programme du häufig startest, z.B. FiFo, Lightroom etc., und beim zweiten oder dritten Start sind die Dateien auf der SSD zwischengespeichert und ab geht die SSD Luzie.

Damit kann man relativ günstig ein SSD ähnliches System mit 1TB als Festplatte erstellen, das zu deutlich geringeren Kosten. Allerdings sollte erwähnt werden, und das war mein "deal breaker", dass ein Backup von so einem System schwierig wird.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du Casual du ...


 Worauf ich stolz bin. Mit einem Hardware-Porsche anzugeben ist mir eine Spur zu obszön. ^^

Aber zurück zu meinem eigentlichen Anliegen:

Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein, zwei oder mehr aktuelle Intel-Boards so eben nennen, die noch IDE-Support haben könnten ?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Für den, der es sehr "eilig" hat, ist es natürlich ein Segen.
> Aber für mich spielt es keine Rolle, ob Windows nun in 20 Sekunden oder in 40 Sekunden startbereit ist.
> Eher würde ich mich fragen:"Toll. 20 Sekunden Zeit gespart, dafür 100 Euronen ausgegeben. Seeeeeeehr lohnenswert. Hmmm ?!"


 Ich verstehe nicht warum du dich lediglich am Windowsstart hochziehst? 

Dieser Faktor ist der für mich absolut unwichtigste, aber jeder, der mit seinem System produktiv (!) arbeitet, merkt bei jedem Handgriff am PC diese Geschwindigkeit.

Wir haben vor zwei Wochen unser Malediven Fotobuch endlich fertiggestellt, d.h. die Bilder in Lightroom entwickelt, bearbeitet und exportiert ... ich will mir garnicht ausmalen wie lange das mit einer handelsüblichen Rotz-HDD gedauert hätte!  

Aber lass gut sein, wenn man von bestimmten Dingen keine Ahnung hat, fällt ein Urteil oder Kommentar natürlich eher bescheiden aus, siehe Kommentar mit Hardware-Porsche.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht ein, zwei oder mehr aktuelle Intel-Boards so eben nennen, die noch IDE-Support haben könnten ?



Es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du Dein Anliegen ein wenig spezifizieren könntest. Welchen Chipsatz hättest Du denn gerne?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum du dich lediglich am Windowsstart hochziehst?


Weil damit SDD-Anhänger immer als Erstes argumentieren. Und das ist mir dann doch zu wenig.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Dieser Faktor ist der für mich absolut unwichtigste, aber jeder, der mit seinem System produktiv (!) arbeitet, merkt bei jedem Handgriff am PC diese Geschwindigkeit.


Ich arbeite mit meinem Arbeitsrechner im Betrieb produktiv, die Kiste daheim ist mehr ein Werkzeug zum Zeitvertreib und für marginale Aufgaben im Bereich Ablageordnung und Ähnliches bestimmt. Das ist ein kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir haben vor zwei Wochen unser Malediven Fotobuch endlich fertiggestellt, d.h. die Bilder in Lightroom entwickelt, bearbeitet und exportiert ... ich will mir garnicht ausmalen wie lange das mit einer handelsüblichen Rotz-HDD gedauert hätte!


Photo-Bearbeitung... Tz, damit verschwende ich keine kostbare  Lebenszeit. Ich mach Fotos, trenne gute von schlechten Aufnahmen,  versende die Pics an einen Online-Fotoservice, der dann nochmal optische  Verbesserungen / Korrekturen von Haus aus vornimmt und mir schöne Glanz-/Matt-Fotos  zuschickt. Mach ich seit Jahren, und bin damit zufrieden.


Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber lass gut sein, wenn man von bestimmten Dingen keine Ahnung hat, fällt ein Urteil oder Kommentar natürlich eher bescheiden aus, siehe Kommentar mit Hardware-Porsche.


Ich erlaube mir aus reiner Bescheidenheit solche Kommentare, weil ich nicht jeden Luxus brauche.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Es wäre hilfreich, wenn Du Dein Anliegen ein wenig spezifizieren könntest. Welchen Chipsatz hättest Du denn gerne?


 Wie besagt, einfach ein Board mit i5- oder i7-Unterstützung. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> [...]
> Photo-Bearbeitung... Tz, damit verschwende ich keine kostbare  Lebenszeit. Ich mach Fotos, trenne gute von schlechten Aufnahmen,  versende die Pics an einen Online-Fotoservice, der dann nochmal optische  Verbesserungen / Korrekturen von Haus aus vornimmt und mir schöne Glanz-/Matt-Fotos  zuschickt. Mach ich seit Jahren, und bin damit zufrieden.[...]




Du weißt was RAW Fotos sind? Du weißt, dass man RAW Fotos entwickeln muss? Du weißt, das kein Fotodienst RAW Dateien entgegen nimmt, weil die Dateien ~15-20mb groß sind? 

Mein Tipp: nicht immer so aus der Hüfte schießen und über Dinge urteilen, wo du offensichtlich überhaupt nicht mitreden kannst.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du weißt was RAW Fotos sind? Du weißt, dass man RAW Fotos entwickeln muss? Du weißt, das kein Fotodienst RAW Dateien entgegen nimmt, weil die Dateien ~15-20mb groß sind?
> 
> Mein Tipp: nicht immer so aus der Hüfte schießen und über Dinge urteilen, wo du offensichtlich überhaupt nicht mitreden kannst.


 Habe ich von RAW gesprochen ? Nö.
Damit ist der Fall erledigt.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie besagt, einfach ein Board mit i5- oder i7-Unterstützung. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.



Gehen wir also einmal von Sockel 1155 aus. Ich habe eben mal stichprobenartig aktuelle Mainboards mit Z77 bzw. H77 Chipsätzen angesehen und kein einziges mit IDE-Slot gefunden. Bei den etwas älteren P67 Boards findest Du dagegen noch welche.

Ich persönlich würde aber dann eher zum aktuellsten Chipsatz tendieren und mir eher eine Controllerkarte zusätzlich besorgen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wie besagt, einfach ein Board mit i5- oder i7-Unterstützung. Der Rest ergibt sich von selbst.


 So einfach ist das eben nicht ...  

Welcher i5 bzw. i7? 1st, 2nd oder 3rd Gen? Mit integrierte GPU? Mit SSD & HD Feature oder ohne? 

Spassbremse fragt ja nun nicht ohne Grund!  

Ich hab, wenn ich mal wieder von meinem Hardwareporsche prollen darf, lediglich 2nd Gen und bereits hier waren Boards *mit* IDE Anschluss eher die Ausnahme, d.h. 3rd Gen wird es so gut wie keine Boards *mit *IDE geben.

Darum mein Tipp: kauf lieber die Geräte, die noch IDE haben, als SATA Ausführung neu und gut ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Gehen wir also einmal von Sockel 1155 aus. Ich habe eben mal stichprobenartig aktuelle Mainboards mit Z77 bzw. H77 Chipsätzen angesehen und kein einziges mit IDE-Slot gefunden. Bei den etwas älteren P67 Boards findest Du dagegen noch welche.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde aber dann eher zum aktuellsten Chipsatz tendieren und mir eher eine Controllerkarte zusätzlich besorgen.


 Okay, damit ist meine Frage beantworten. Und dein Vorschlag macht Sinn. Dank dir.


----------



## Exar-K (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Eher würde ich mich fragen:"Toll. 20 Sekunden Zeit gespart, dafür 100 Euronen ausgegeben. Seeeeeeehr lohnenswert. Hmmm ?!"


Da muss ich den Anderen aber mal zur Seite springen. Eine SSD ist ein Traum für jeden, der täglich viel Zeit am PC verbringt. Das sind eben nicht nur die ~30 Sek. Ersparnis beim Systemstart, sondern bei allen Tätigkeiten (Officeanwendungen, Browser, Spiele, Installationen, sonstige Programme, usw).
Da kommt allein an einem Tag eine Menge zusammen.

Selbst wenn wir nur eine geringe Zeitspanne zum Weiterrechnen nehmen:
5-10 Min. pro Tag --> 30-60 Min. pro Woche --> 1-2 Tage pro Jahr

Hell Yeah! Dafür gebe ich gerne Geld aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Da muss ich den Anderen aber mal zur Seite springen. Eine SSD ist ein Traum für jeden, der täglich viel Zeit am PC verbringt. Das sind eben nicht nur die ~30 Sek. Ersparnis beim Systemstart, sondern bei allen Tätigkeiten (Officeanwendungen, Browser, Spiele, Installationen, sonstige Programme, usw).
> Da kommt allein an einem Tag eine Menge zusammen.
> 
> Selbst wenn wir nur eine geringe Zeitspanne zum Weiterrechnen nehmen:
> ...


Wie ich schon erwähnte: Irgendwann bestimmt, aber im Moment sehe ich absolut keine Notwendigkeit dafür.
Das Geld für die Platte spare ich gerne und investier es lieber in eine bessere Graka oder einen stärkeren Prozessor. Das wäre mir dann doch wirklich wichtiger.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Sauerlandboy, such Dir ein Board aus daß Deinen Ansprüchen genügt und kauf Dir für 10 Euro ne IDE Karte.

Was besseres kannst Du nicht machen (für Deine Ansprüche)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sauerlandboy, such Dir ein Board aus daß Deinen Ansprüchen genügt und kauf Dir für 10 Euro ne IDE Karte.
> 
> Was besseres kannst Du nicht machen (für Deine Ansprüche)


 Werd ich machen. Mit dem Kompromiss aus aktuellem Board mit zeitgemäßem Chipsatz und der von dir genannten Karte kann ich gut leben. Auch dir gilt ein Dankeschön, Dacki.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Dafür sind Enten doch da. Aber versteif Dich nicht auf Die Karte, das war der erste Amazon Treffer


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Dafür sind Enten doch da. Aber versteif Dich nicht auf Die Karte, das war der erste Amazon Treffer


 Ich orientiere mich einfach mal anhand der Bewertungen. Jene, die bei den meisten Leuten anstandslos funktioniert, landet zu gegebener Zeit im Einkaufskorb.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich orientiere mich einfach mal anhand der Bewertungen. Jene, die bei den meisten Leuten anstandslos funktioniert, landet zu gegebener Zeit im Einkaufskorb.


 
Ja, so mach ichs auch immer. I  Amazon  Hab in diesem Monat schon wieder über 1000 € da gelassen^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, so mach ichs auch immer. I  Amazon  Hab in diesem Monat schon wieder über 1000 € da gelassen^^


 In meinem Falle wandert auch zunehmend mehr Moos dahin. 
Soundbar, neues Net-Book, eine Flipchart, eine Magnettafel für die Küche, ein neuer Kindersitz fürs Auto...

Das Geld geht weg wie sonstwas... ^^


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> In meinem Falle wandert auch zunehmend mehr Moos dahin.
> Soundbar, neues Net-Book, eine Flipchart, eine Magnettafel für die Küche, ein neuer Kindersitz fürs Auto...
> 
> Das Geld geht weg wie sonstwas... ^^


 
Kindle Paperwhite, Kindle Fire HD, Samsung 42" 3D LED Backlight, ne neue Jalousie fürs Wohnzimmer, Headset, wg dem TV eine Wireless Maus Tasta Kombi, 2 Gesangs Mikrophone, das wars bis jetzt im Januar


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

... wg. euch ist KM Computer pleite gegangen!!1eins 



Wir kaufen auch viel bei Amazon.de, aber PC Komponenten hab ich bislang immer bei KM gekauft.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... wg. euch ist KM Computer pleite gegangen!!1eins


 KM pleite /insolvent ?! Upps. Wusste ich gar nicht.

Aber der Online-Shop scheint wohl noch zu laufen...

Das ist doch derselbe Laden, der früher K&M Elektronik hieß, oder ?

Habe dort vor vielen Jahren mal Hardware bestellt, aber die vergangenen Jahre waren die im Vergleich zu Mindfactory und Co. immer die teuerste Adresse. Zumindest bei Hardware, die mich interessierte.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Wie groß ist die IDE-Platte denn? Ich persönlich würde die in Rente schicken. Sockel 1155 Boards haben zB gar keine IDE-Ports mehr, und extra nen Controller einbauen würd ich auch nicht, dan bringt nur eine potentielle neue Störquelle ins System. Wenn Du den Platz der die unbedingt nutzen willst, würd ich sogar eher ein externes Gehäuse mit IDE besorgen und die Platte dann halt als externe Backupplatte nutzen.

Wegen ner SSD: das ist halt ein absolutes Komfort-Produkt, du kannst quasi sofort, wenn der Desktop zu sehen ist, den Brwoser öffnen, und der lädt dann so schnell, als sei er vorher nur minimiert gewesen. Ordner auf der SSD öffnen sich blitzschnell.Office-Programme auch. ABER es ist halt "Luxus", ich kann gut verstehen, wenn Du dafür nicht 50-80€ ausgeben willst. Dann dürfest Du aber ebenfalls nicht 50-80€ mehr ausgeben für eine zB Grafikkarte, die ein Spiel in 80 statt "nur" 70 FPS schafft


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie groß ist die IDE-Platte denn? Ich persönlich würde die in Rente schicken. Sockel 1155 Boards haben zB gar keine IDE-Ports mehr, und extra nen Controller einbauen würd ich auch nicht, dan bringt nur eine potentielle neue Störquelle ins System. Wenn Du den Platz der die unbedingt nutzen willst, würd ich sogar eher ein externes Gehäuse mit IDE besorgen und die Platte dann halt als externe Backupplatte nutzen.


Müssten 320 GB sein. Die wird hauptsächlich zum Archivieren genutzt, und dafür reicht die voll und ganz. Und die SATA habe ich in 3 Partitionen geteilt, eine für XP, eine für Win7, der Rest für allgemeine Daten, Software... Und natürlich Spiele.


Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen ner SSD: das ist halt ein absolutes Komfort-Produkt, du kannst quasi sofort, wenn der Desktop zu sehen ist, den Brwoser öffnen, und der lädt dann so schnell, als sei er vorher nur minimiert gewesen. Ordner auf der SSD öffnen sich blitzschnell.Office-Programme auch. ABER es ist halt "Luxus", ich kann gut verstehen, wenn Du dafür nicht 50-80€ ausgeben willst. Dann dürfest Du aber ebenfalls nicht 50-80€ mehr ausgeben für eine zB Grafikkarte, die ein Spiel in 80 statt "nur" 70 FPS schafft


 Naja, von 10 - 15% zusätzlicher Spielgeschwindigkeit habe ich persönlich mehr als von kürzeren Ladezeiten, denn Spielen ist das Jacke wie Hose, auf welcher Art von HDD sie wohnen, rein spielerisch werden sie so oder so nicht schneller.

Fakt ist: Ich dreh nicht gleich durch, wenn ich ein Paar Sekündchen auf den Start eines Programm oder eines Spiels warten muss. Dafür bin ich von Natur aus ein zu geduldiger Mensch.


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> KM pleite /insolvent ?! Upps. Wusste ich gar nicht.
> 
> Aber der Online-Shop scheint wohl noch zu laufen...
> 
> ...


 
Ja, ist der selbe Laden. Der Service war immer super kulant


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Müssten 320 GB sein. Die wird hauptsächlich zum Archivieren genutzt, und dafür reicht die voll und ganz. Und die SATA habe ich in 3 Partitionen geteilt, eine für XP, eine für Win7, der Rest für allgemeine Daten, Software... Und natürlich Spiele.


 Wie gesagt: nimm die lieber als externe... das macht keinen Sinn, in so ein Olles Teil noch Geld für nen Controller zu stecken, und nachher haste Treiberprobleme oder sonst was, und die Platte geht nachher am Ende dann doch schon nach nem Jahr hopps und alles war für die Katz


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

KM Elektronik wurde von einer, jeden falls mir, unbekannten Kette aufgekauft. Der Webshop sowie elf weitere Filialien, u.a. die drei in Berlin, firmieren weiter unter KM Elektronik.

Was ich jedenfalls nur merkwürdig fand, dass die Meldung plötzlich und ohne Anzeichen im letzten Jahr kam, denn die Filialien in Berlin waren und sind immer gut gefüllt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: nimm die lieber als externe... das macht keinen Sinn, in so ein Olles Teil noch Geld für nen Controller zu stecken, und nachher haste Treiberprobleme oder sonst was, und die Platte geht nachher am Ende dann doch schon nach nem Jahr hopps und alles war für die Katz


 Ich schau mal... Muss mich ohnehin erstmal über aktuelle Hardware-Technik informieren, dazu noch ein schlichtes und preiswertes Gehäuse suchen, und dann mal alles grob zusammenrechnen. Bis jetzt habe erstmal nur 500 - 600 Euro zur Investition eingeplant, aber das kann sich bis Ostern vielleicht wieder ein wenig ändern.

Wenn es soweit ist, werde ich so oder so einen Thread starten und meine definitiven Vorstellungen kund tun.


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> KM Elektronik wurde von einer, jeden falls mir, unbekannten Kette aufgekauft. Der Webshop sowie elf weitere Filialien, u.a. die drei in Berlin, firmieren weiter unter KM Elektronik.
> 
> Was ich jedenfalls nur merkwürdig fand, dass die Meldung plötzlich und ohne Anzeichen im letzten Jahr kam, denn die Filialien in Berlin waren und sind immer gut gefüllt.


 
für einen Moment hab ich Borat Computer gelesen 
Aber nja, das ist ja auch möglich, das man trotz Erfolg nicht genug Ertrag erwirtschaftet, wo jetzt aber auch die vielleicht die Filialen in Berlin gut gefüllt gewesen sind, dafür aber andere die Löcher in die Bilanz reißen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> für einen Moment hab ich Borat Computer gelesen
> Aber nja, das ist ja auch möglich, das man trotz Erfolg nicht genug Ertrag erwirtschaftet, wo jetzt aber auch die vielleicht die Filialen in Berlin gut gefüllt gewesen sind, dafür aber andere die Löcher in die Bilanz reißen


 Jepp. Auch bedeutet ein volles Haus auch nicht immer hohen Umsatz. Wenn sich Kleinigkeiten gut verkaufen, die großen Pakete und Systeme aber wie Blei in den Regalen liegen bleiben, kann das nicht lange für schwarze Zahlen sorgen.
Evtl. hat sich KM auch mit seiner Anzahl an Einzelfilialen auch nur übernommen. Nobody knows...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich schau mal... Muss mich ohnehin erstmal über aktuelle Hardware-Technik informieren, dazu noch ein schlichtes und preiswertes Gehäuse suchen, und dann mal alles grob zusammenrechnen.



Schau' Dir mal das Silverstone Fortress an. Das ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber schön schlicht gehalten und aufgrund der hervorragenden Verarbeitung und des exzellenten Kühlkonzepts durchaus preiswert.

Ich möchte jedenfalls kein anderes Gehäuse mehr. 

Zu K&M Elektronik kann ich nicht viel sagen. Ich habe dort einmal etwas bestellt und sie konnten es leider innerhalb von 6 Wochen nicht liefern (der Kontakt war allerdings jedes Mal sehr freundlich), deshalb war ich irgendwann gezwungen, zu stornieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schau' Dir mal das Silverstone Fortress an. Das ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber schön schlicht gehalten und aufgrund der hervorragenden Verarbeitung und des exzellenten Kühlkonzepts durchaus preiswert.
> 
> Ich möchte jedenfalls kein anderes Gehäuse mehr.


 Öhmmm... 179,90€ war jetzt nicht so in meinem Sinne, eher ein etwa halb so hoher Betrag. Maximal !  

Edit: Täusche ich mich oder sehe ich da eine Dockingstation oben auf dem gehäuse ?!


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schau' Dir mal das Silverstone Fortress an. Das ist zwar nicht ganz billig, aber schön schlicht gehalten und aufgrund der hervorragenden Verarbeitung und des exzellenten Kühlkonzepts durchaus preiswert.
> [...]


 Hmm, ist mir schon wieder zuviel ... irgendwie. Wenn schlicht, dann ganz klar Lian Li. Wenn es unbedingt ein Midi-Tower sein soll, dann den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


~ 80 EUR.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

@ Rabi

Joah, das trifft schon ziemlich meine Vorstellungen.
Nur: Wie sieht es mit dem Ausstoss der Wärmeluft aus ? Führt die nur nach hinten ?


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Gehäuse ist es in der Tat nur hinten und "oben". Oben ist eine Aussparung für einen Lüfter, das Bild kann ich gerade nicht direkt verlinken, aber hier siehst du es ganz gut:

Caseking.de


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bei dem Gehäuse ist es in der Tat nur hinten und "oben". Oben ist eine Aussparung für einen Lüfter, das Bild kann ich gerade nicht direkt verlinken, aber hier siehst du es ganz gut:
> 
> Caseking.de


 Aha. Danke.

Werde zu gegebener Zeit noch einige andere, ähnlich schlichte Cases raussuchen, aber dein Beispiel trifft schon die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Hmm, ist mir schon wieder zuviel ... irgendwie. Wenn schlicht, dann ganz klar Lian Li.
> .



Der ist mir dann ein bisschen zuwenig. Zumal ich die oben angebrachten Kopfhörer-, Micro- und USB-Anschlüsse begrüße - nein, das ist keine Dockingstation. 

Für mich aber ausschlaggebend war das m.E. geniale Belüftungskonzept und die wirklich gute, "ab Werk" verbaute Geräuschdämmung. 

Aber natürlich ist Lian Li auch ein exzellenter Gehäusehersteller, keine Frage.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der ist mir dann ein bisschen zuwenig. Zumal ich die oben angebrachten Kopfhörer-, Micro- und USB-Anschlüsse begrüße - nein, das ist keine Dockingstation.


 Aha. Okay, das Bild war jetzt so klein, das sah auf den ersten Blick fast so aus wie bei den Medion-Kisten.

...

Ich Schaf, hätte mal auf das Pic klicken sollen, dann hätte sich die Frage erübrigt.

LOL


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ich Schaf, hätte mal auf das Pic klicken sollen, dann hätte sich die Frage erübrigt.
> 
> LOL



Das mag ich so an Dir. Du bist lernfähig.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Der ist mir dann ein bisschen zuwenig. Zumal ich die oben angebrachten Kopfhörer-, Micro- und USB-Anschlüsse begrüße - nein, das ist keine Dockingstation.
> 
> Für mich aber ausschlaggebend war das m.E. geniale Belüftungskonzept und die wirklich gute, "ab Werk" verbaute Geräuschdämmung.
> 
> Aber natürlich ist Lian Li auch ein exzellenter Gehäusehersteller, keine Frage.


 Hehe ... zu Hause hab ich dieses Gehäuse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Front vorne ist eine Tür, lässt sich öffnen und man hat dann Zugriff auf die optischen Laufwerke und einen Gehäuselüfter unten, der für einen tollen Durchzug sorgt.

Geschlossen ist und bleibt das Gehäuse eben schlicht ... so wie ich es möchte.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

@ Rabi

Zugegeben: Chic. Aber auch sehr anfällig für Fingertappser, da bekommt die Putzfrau genug zu tun, gell ?


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Das mag ich so an Dir. Du bist lernfähig.


 

Lernfähigkeit schütz vor Dummheit nicht  :undweg:



P.S. Ich mein, der Sauerland mag mich. Was mich an ein Zitat von Groucho Marx erinnert: "*I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member*."


----------



## Vordack (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Rabi
> 
> Zugegeben: Chic. Aber auch sehr anfällig für Fingertappser, da bekommt die Putzfrau genug zu tun, gell ?


 
Denk mal in ein paar Jahren, wenn Dir Deine Frau auf den Zeiger geht und sie sowieso keinen Sex mehr will..... es gibt auch sexy Putzen und mit den Ausreden ists da auch einfacher da man ja nicht mal von Zuhause weg muss


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Lernfähigkeit schütz vor Dummheit nicht  :undweg:
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. Ich mein, der Sauerland mag mich. Was mich an ein Zitat von Groucho Marx erinnert: "*I refuse to join any club that would have me as a member*."


Ich bin ein Vogelfreund, darum lasse ich dich trotz mancher Frechheiten noch am Leben. Noch...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (22. Januar 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> Denk mal in ein paar Jahren, wenn Dir Deine Frau auf den Zeiger geht und sie sowieso keinen Sex mehr will..... es gibt auch sexy Putzen und mit den Ausreden ists da auch einfacher da man ja nicht mal von Zuhause weg muss


 1. Auf den Zeiger geht sie mir gelegentlich, aber welche Frau tut das nicht... 
2. Eine Kombi aus Bruno Banani-After Shave und etwas verrauchten Klamotten (muss mich wenn zu den Rauchern für ein Paar Minuten gesellen, selbst greife ich ja nicht zu den Krebsstengeln), das macht sie immer rattig. ^^
3. Meine Frau putzt schon zu gründlich,  daher macht ein Rent-a-Putze keinen wirkliche Sinn.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> @ Rabi
> 
> Zugegeben: Chic. Aber auch sehr anfällig für Fingertappser, da bekommt die Putzfrau genug zu tun, gell ?


 Du wirst lachen, wir haben in der Tat eine Putzfrau, aber
1) geht diese nicht an meinen PC im Arbeitszimmer, jedenfalls hoff ich das 
2) man sieht keine Fingerabdrücke ... es ist halt mattes (!) Aluminium

Ich hatte vorhin mal geschaut, das Gehäuse hab ich seit 2009 ... aber die Lebensdauer meines "alten" Gehäuses muss das Lian Li erstmal erreichen, das war ein *Stahl*tower, den ich damals mit meinem Fahrrad durch halb Berlin transportiert habe. Das alte Gehäuse hat mir knapp 15 Jahre gut gedient! 



Spoiler



Bevor jemand fragen sollte, da ich ein faules Arschloch bin und meine Freundin eh zuviel arbeitet und damit zuwenig Zeit hat, haben wir uns darauf verständigt. D.h. sie muss ihre eh knappe Freizeit mit so einem Schmarrn verplempern und ich, nun ja, wie ich meine, ich bin eben faul!


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

hm nja, so Gehäuse sind echt ne Investion in die Zukunft, außer man hat sich so nen BTX-Teil andrehen lassen 
Ich hatte mein altes jetzt 12 Jahre Lang, auch aus Stahl und in diesem schicken Officegrau


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

Wenn wir hier schon bei einer launigen Gehäusediskussion sind - hat einer von euch schon mal live ein Abee-Gehäuse gesehen bzw. besitzt so ein Teil?

Ich wüsste gerne, ob die auch nur ansatzweise die doch recht hohen Preise rechtfertigen.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn wir hier schon bei einer launigen Gehäusediskussion sind - hat einer von euch schon mal live ein Abee-Gehäuse gesehen bzw. besitzt so ein Teil?
> 
> Ich wüsste gerne, ob die auch nur ansatzweise die doch recht hohen Preise rechtfertigen.


 
So eines? Abee AS Enclosure X3 black

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, was an denen den preis wert sein kann - vom Design her gibt es auch gute Gehäuse unter 100€, die ähnlich aussehen. Mag sein, dass die perfekt verarbeitet sind - aber was nutzt das einem, wenn das Teil dann unter oder neben dem Tisch steht? Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung zu einem eh schon sehr guten Modell für 50-60€ aufwärts sieht man nur, wenn man beim Einbau von Hardware GANZ genau drauf achtet oder/und wenn man aus wenigen Zentimetern sich alles genau anschaut, und wer macht das schon? WENN es denn überhaupt eine bessere Verarbeitung als bei günstigeren MOdellen hat. 

Und ein dermaßen super Lüftungskonzept, wie es da dargestellt wird, ist auch völlig unnötig in den heutigen Zeiten. Ein halbwegs ordentliches aufgeräumtes Gehäuse für 50-100€ reicht 100x, selbst für extremes OC: dann holt man sich vlt noch 2-3 separate Lüfter, wenn die aus dem Gehäuse nicht gut genug - und gut ist... moderne Hardware kommt in den allerseltensten Gründen WEGEN einer nicht optimalen Lüftung an ihre Tempgrenzen...

Es kann höchstens sein, dass das Meterial auch aus 2-3m sichtbar "edler" aussieht als eines für 80€ - auf den Fotos erscheint das aber nicht so, und selbst wenn doch: als Status-Blickfang würd ich dann eher ein Möbelstück/Accessoire nutzen...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es kann höchstens sein, dass das Meterial auch aus 2-3m sichtbar "edler" aussieht als eines für 80€ - auf den Fotos erscheint das aber nicht so, und selbst wenn doch: als Status-Blickfang würd ich dann eher ein Möbelstück/Accessoire nutzen...



Jupp, das seh' ich ähnlich. Die Dinger sehen nicht schlecht aus, aber die gleiche Optik / das gleiche Material findest Du eben auch bei Lian Li (oder anderen renommierten Gehäuseherstellern) - aber deutlich preiswerter. Mir erschließt sich der Sinn der Marke jetzt nicht...


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

600€?
Da ist aber schon so ein Computer mit drin, oder?
Oder?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> 600€?
> Da ist aber schon so ein Computer mit drin, oder?
> Oder?


Nein, aber ich vermute fast, dass eine eigens engagierte Lieferantin "Abee Geyle" die Lüfter nach Deinem Wunsch blasend oder saugend einbaut, und wenn sie fertig ist, schließt sie auch noch die Lüfter auch noch so an, wie du sie gern hättest...


----------



## Rabowke (22. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich vermute fast, dass eine eigens engagierte Lieferantin "Abee Geyle" die Lüfter nach Deinem Wunsch blasend oder saugend einbaut, und wenn sie fertig ist, schließt sie auch noch die Lüfter auch noch so an, wie du sie gern hättest...


 Hmm ... das klingt nach einem Dealbreaker! Aber wenn Abee Geyle auch *hinten* am Netz*teil* Arbeiten zulässt, dann bin ich dabei! 

600 EUR? Ernsthaft? Das ist ja selbst mir viel zu teuer!


----------

